# just learning any advice?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be getting my chicks in Feb. I bought two partridge, and one blue silkie. I'm looking to buy a fouth. My girls will be about 2months old when they arrive. If anyone has any advice I'd greatly appreciate it. I've heard add sugar water when they arrive from the post office. Is this a good idea? Thanks!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sugar water is more for the day old chicks. But, you can give them vitamins in their water. Be sure to get the fourth chick about the same age as the others. Chickens are wary of newbies added. Do you have a coop ready? Brooder? Are they going in the coop, or are you going to have them inside for awhile. They may need a heat lamp if you put them out in the coop and your weather is cold. They'll be in the in between stage in getting their adult feathers in. I'm trying to remember what my chicks were like at that age. Give us more info so we can help you more. Don't be afraid to ask questions. There are a lot of good people willing to help. Good Luck!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi yes I have a brooder and a pen for them. And a run. I will be keeping them inside until they feather in. I have a light, grit, chick starter, oyster shells, and got some D.Earth for pests. I hope I'm prepared. If there is any thing else you can think of let me know.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like you have a good start! I would pick up some vitamins and electrolytes to give them when they arrive. You will need a camera to take a bunch of pictures to show us!  Oh and silkies are like potato chips, you are always wanting more! LOL 
But yes, don't be afraid to ask questions. We are all here to help!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I can't begin to tell you how excited I am! I'm a huge animal lover and I'll tell you, these chicks will be spoiled! I'm getting them as pets . I'm just wanting to make sure I'm prepared! I do have another question, it's about handling the chicks. How much handling is safe for them at 2 months old ? I just want to do what's best for my babies! I want to make sure I don't stress them! Any advice? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Go slow, but yes, handle them. They'll be very afraid of you when they first get there. Probably scared and stressed from the shipping. Give them a few days to settle down and then start talking to them softly and offering treats. Scratch, bread, mealworms, etc. Start picking them up and petting them. Make friends. Handle them as much as possible, that way they get to know you and that you are their food person!


----------

